# Trouble Finding GE IMMERSION™ Ballast



## PG-Lighting (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello all!
Recently, one of the stores for our client Walmart/Sam's Club has been giving us service calls to replace the GE-PS1700NCMUL-SY L.E.D Drivers for the GE IMMERSION™ System. Now, these ballasts have since been discontinued, COMPLETELY. Not a single supplier I use close or across the country has these in stock, and say they can not order since they have been discontinued. 

The question I have is that there must be an alternative LED driver to match the Specs of the GE-PS1700. 
This is the system they have in place, which the drivers are used for.
[It's a PDF file]
http://www.gelighting.com/LightingWeb/br_en/images/LED_Immersion_RDL_RV30_Lighting_Brochure_EN_tcm386-12761.pdf

This is the "Installation Guide" for the ballast itself. This PDF also shows Better Specifications of the actual ballast.
http://www.gelighting.com/LightingWeb/emea/images/LED_Driver_78348_RDL_Retail_Installation_Guide_EN_tcm181-12557.pdf

Any comments/suggestions/past experience would be great!
Thank You!

Paul
GM of Production
P&G Lighting and Sign Service, Inc.
http://www.pglighting.net/


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Google?

http://www.frontierlighting.com/ind...&gdftrk=gdfV22514_a_7c834_a_7c4597_a_7c156099


http://www.munroelectric.com/silver...roduct&part=1756214&process=search&text=gelum


----------



## PG-Lighting (Nov 12, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Google?
> 
> http://www.frontierlighting.com/index.jsp?path=product&part=156099&gdftrk=gdfV22514_a_7c834_a_7c4597_a_7c156099
> 
> http://www.munroelectric.com/silvereclipse/index.jsp?path=product&part=1756214&process=search&text=gelum


I have tried. Frontier just cancelled my order today because they are discontinued and there is NO replacement.


----------



## purluesky (May 19, 2013)

You can try calling GE tech. Support and maybe they can help you find a GE in-house replacement alternate?

Maybe one of these option below might work for you? Good luck.

http://www.usa.lighting.philips.com/connect/tools_literature/additional-literature/led-drivers2.wpd

http://www.phihong.com/assets/pdf/PDA080-CC.pdf


----------

